# NEWBIES??



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

If your a newbie and want to get in on something fun or if your a FOG and want to get in on this too PM me for details. Don't let the cat out of the bag on this one ok? I'm bored at work and want organize something fun. 

Let the games begin.:target:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Tabb is up to no good!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Boredom rarely ends well.......


----------



## garcub1977 (May 20, 2011)

I'm new buddy!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

<--- new guy


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This cannot lead anywhere good at all..... :target:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I woulnt call myself a noo, aned I am def not a FOG, but I am always down for a good cause. Let me know if you need some help with whatever your planning. Battle buddies teaming up on some noobs, should be fun. 

:target::target::target::target::target::target::target:

These noobs will be :bowdown:to you bro.


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

I want a huge fire effect with this one. All lines will be crossed. If your part of this site you should want to be part of this. Either pm me or post a comment here. Come on everyone. I will pm everyone eitherlate tonight or early in the morning.


----------



## garcub1977 (May 20, 2011)

I can't PM yet cause I haven't posted enough apparently :bawling:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Lets go Brothers, lets help out Tabb obliterate some noobs.

And noobs, just make a post on this here thread, you might get free cigars, just sayin.:angel:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

garcub1977 said:


> I can't PM yet cause I haven't posted enough apparently :bawling:


No worries bro, we can see ya on here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No clue what you're up to, but I want in!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

In like Flynn


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

garcub1977 said:


> I can't PM yet cause I haven't posted enough apparently :bawling:


 I think you only need one more post.

Ok well I got a few pm's, I would like more. Come out and FOGs I know your looking, you want to play?


----------



## dan9346 (Jun 8, 2011)

Count. Me. In


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Dont know what a FOG is, but I am interested. Hope I can pitch in. I intended to do some damage the other day, but found out that I cant get access to addresses yet! Drats!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

hmm... Not 100% sure if my stash can take it but I'm up for a good cause


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm so noob I can't PM yet but I like fun.. Otherwise why would I even be here?


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

I'm curious, but I think I need a little more info.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm down. Don't forget your customs form when sending to an APO! Rob could help out with that one!


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

I think there may be some confusion. 

I would like to see us newbs stand up for ourselves. If a FOG (Freaking Old Guy) would like to jump on the bandwagon to help kick our worthy victim's butt then that would be awesome. 

Any more done details will be handled thru pm. If you are wondering how to get in on this pm me or post in the thread. 

Shhhhhhh, I am hunting rabbits.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm interested, but need more info, I don't have much stock for bombs yet.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

interested also...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep. I was confused! I think I've selfrighted. Let me know whats going on with this. I will be taking a two week vacation next month and don't really plan on letting my stash sit idle.

Option 1) Do nothing and let it die.

Option 2) Let one of my Soldiers watch my kids while I'm gone and let it die.

Option 3) Bomb somebody.

Duh! I'm with you now.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Interested. PM sent.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Give me your list and I will help you:fish:


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

I wish I could post links with my phone. I would post a link to the guy from the a team where he says I love it when a plan comes together. If your on the fence about this I will say you want to do this.


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

Pms sent. If I missed anyone then pm me and I will pass on the work. Thanks for everyones interest.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I might be an FOG
I might be a little late (been out of town)

But I am willing to help for a worthy cause if you still need hitters.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I'm a newbie and am very interested in helping out. I too cant PM yet though.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Yep. I was confused! I think I've selfrighted. Let me know whats going on with this. I will be taking a two week vacation next month and don't really plan on letting my stash sit idle.
> 
> Option 1) Do nothing and let it die.
> 
> ...


R&R huh. Enjoy.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

:bump:

Lets try to get a few more packages out this week. Mine is going out today after work. I will post a DC then. This is an awesome idea, I'm glad that Tabb and the ZK's got the ball rolling. I was looking up shopping lists for troop packages and came across this and thought it was funny:
Truthfully, most soldiers have enough cookies&#8230;.
The outpost at the mouth of the Korengal valley, which is attacked with a wide assortment of weapons almost daily and rarely receives mail, nonetheless has more packages of peanut butter cookies than the soldiers of the 1-327 Infantry Battalion can make a dent in. But it's a rare soldier who, upon opening a package and finding a bag of squashed-up homemade cookies, wouldn't grin. That wouldn't be human.
It's not what's needed most, though. That place probably goes to dipping tobacco&#8230; _n the little patrol bases out in Taliban country - a can of Skoal Wintergreen can be a precious commodity&#8230;.
"If they really want to support their troops," a soldier from the 1-502 Infantry Battalion told me last month in Kandahar's unpleasant Zhari district, "folks should quit it with all the other stuff and just send more dip."

This goes to show that we dont have to be sending cigars, we can send all kinds of stuff. So, my rolls of Copenhagen chew and sunflower seed bomb will be on its way today :usa:

Wanted to get attention back to this thread and then redirect it over to:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/292428-important-bomb-led-zk.html_


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

dahu said:


> :bump:
> 
> This goes to show that we dont have to be sending cigars, we can send all kinds of stuff. So, my rolls of Copenhagen chew and sunflower seed bomb will be on its way today :usa:
> 
> ...


Being on my third deployment, I will never undervalue Copenhagen ever again. Sure some of us have PXs that we can purchase it from, but if you've ever chewed Cope and then had to chew the shit they try and call Cope over here, you would lose it! No metal lids, no cardboard cans, the packaging actually says it is prison safe...

Thanks for all the packages you guys and keep them coming.

SFC Thomas Hennig
774 EOD
COB Adder, Iraq


----------

